# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Necesito jabas para kion o jengibre

## angelvc

Necesito jabas para cosecha de kion o jengibre mandar precios a avargas79_80@hotmail.comTemas similares: OFRECEMOS KION, JENGIBRE O GINGER PERUANO DE EXPORTACIÓN (CONVENCIONAL Y ORGÁNICO) SERVICIO DE MAQUILA PARA KION O JENGIBRE DE EXPORTACIÓN EN PICHANAKI Jengibre para exportacion (Ginger, Kion) Campaña 2015 Buenas perspectivas para el Kion o Jengibre peruano para el inicio de la campaña 2015 Busco exportadores de Kion o Jengibre orgánico

----------

